

Show HN: Appointment booking for solo hair stylists and massage therapists - kareemm

EasyCalApp.com is an online scheduling app for solo hair stylists and massage therapists.&#60;p&#62;Pretty much all online scheduling software is targeted at people who have complex scheduling needs - 10 massage therapists at a clinic, for example.&#60;p&#62;There is no software built specifically for solo practitioners - people who only book appointment for themselves - whose needs are a lot simpler.&#60;p&#62;So we built EasyCal so solo massage therapists and hair stylists can simplify their lives with frustration-free online booking.&#60;p&#62;Even though you're probably not the target demo, I'd love any and all feedback and insight.&#60;p&#62;Now the fun begins in earnest - marketing :)&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance.&#60;p&#62;www.easycalapp.com
======
matdwyer
Out of curiosity, are massage therapists & hair stylists the ONLY market you
have for this? What about say a therapist or a business coach or any other
similar proprietor?

Just wondering why you limited yourself to those two professions...

Site looks great though, good job

~~~
kareemm
good question. notwithstanding a few small features that we haven't built, the
app is generally applicable to anybody who sells their time (and a service)
for money.

we felt massage therapists and hair stylists would be the easiest to sell to
for a variety of reasons, so we're focusing on those niches now.

------
msisk6
Interesting timing. My wife is an electrologist and -- I'm not kidding -- just
today leased an office for herself so she can move away from the politics of
the spa she's at right now. And she needs a scheduling system exactly like
this.

I'll let you know what she thinks.

~~~
kareemm
awesome! if she has questions, please have her drop me a line (email in
profile).

------
mkinnan
That is really aweseome!

I really like that fact that clients can book appointments on their own.

------
Shooter
Clickable: <http://www.easycalapp.com>

------
ig1
How does it compare to BookingBug ?

~~~
kareemm
1- easycal is for soloists. bookingbug is for soloists and large enterprises
and anybody in between

2- we've consciously chosen to leave out lots features so that we can focus on
making the core booking experience simple and easy. bookingbug looks powerful,
but also confusing.

~~~
Rubberchicken
If you are setting up a simple business BookingBug is simple, and if you are
setting up a complex business or work slightly out of the norm BookingBug has
the flexibility to help.

